# Lint covered clothes



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

How do I clean out my washer machine? It's an older top load model Maytag Centennial. The dryer had a bearing go out, but I convinced my hubby we would save tons on money anyhow with me hanging clothes out on the line to dry. The only problem is, my clothes are covered in lint and hair still. The dryer always had a pretty full lint trap after ever load, so I'm guessing running them through the dryer was getting it all off the clothes. I don't want to have to give up line drying and I don't want to have to attack ever peice of clothing with a lint brush after I dry it. Please help.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Shake the clothes before they go in the washer. Empty the pockets, one tissue can create more lint than you can imagine. Wash towels separately.


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

My husband found a video on You-Tube to fix my washer-maybe you could find help there as well. You just need your model number.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought and use both of these from Dollar Tree to remove lint. Cheap, fun and easy. :grin:

http://www.dollartree.com/household...0-/500c501c506p158511/index.pro?method=search

and

http://www.dollartree.com/household...rs/500c547c547p331512/index.pro?method=search

Both are reusable! :rock:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I know what's going on with the washer - like my own machine it does not filter lint, it is all supposed to be discharged with the water. (of course, the clothes are the first filter there!)

This will kill you, but the only way I found to make a change there was to stop the machine in the final rinse and lift each item out of the water, spin it out, and then return the clothes to spin. 

Otherwise, all like Maura sez. Get after all pocket seams and clear them one time. I used the garden hose for early accumulations. Be strict about segregating fabrics, even in the hamper - I use trash bags for compartments. Socks are the worst. Once you start the routine, only shirts occasionally need the lift-out business.

Sometimes I fill the washer without laundry first and skim off the stuff that floats up - wouldn't you like to get your hands on the design crew for this one?!?!!!!


----------

